# Bach's Prelude for Piano Quartet



## AeolianStrains (Apr 4, 2018)

This is my first publication of any score outside of a small group of friends. I would love to get some feedback on and analysis of it. The midi is, as ever, unpleasant, given it's MuseScore, but hopefully it's a surmountable problem.

https://musescore.com/user/35253643/scores/6174822


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Hey, what's with all those ties in the piano part? If you want sustain just show some pedal markings. Also the last note in the left hand of the first few bars actually belong to the right hand voice. You can show it on the bass clef if you SHIFT+CTRL+down key I recall, and the beams will adjust, but you might as well show on the treble clef. The cello bass line sounds a bit wonky as accompaniment to me at the beginning.


----------



## AeolianStrains (Apr 4, 2018)

Phil loves classical said:


> Hey, what's with all those ties in the piano part? If you want sustain just show some pedal markings. Also the last note in the left hand of the first few bars actually belong to the right hand voice. You can show it on the bass clef if you SHIFT+CTRL+down key I recall, and the beams will adjust, but you might as well show on the treble clef. The cello bass line sounds a bit wonky as accompaniment to me at the beginning.


Hey, thanks for the comment. I know one is not supposed to "write for notation software," but I also didn't want to hit a sustain pedal throughout. I sort of imitated how I actually play the piece. Without the ties, the piano sounds mechanical. For a proper score, I would certainly clean it up.

Is there anything about the cello in the beginning you don't care for? I don't love measure 8 (in fact, it was long just an A, but I changed it today and now I think I regret it), but I've been listening to this now for so long I can't hear why it's bad!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

AeolianStrains said:


> Hey, thanks for the comment. I know one is not supposed to "write for notation software," but I also didn't want to hit a sustain pedal throughout. I sort of imitated how I actually play the piece. Without the ties, the piano sounds mechanical. For a proper score, I would certainly clean it up.
> 
> Is there anything about the cello in the beginning you don't care for? I don't love measure 8 (in fact, it was long just an A, but I changed it today and now I think I regret it), but I've been listening to this now for so long I can't hear why it's bad!


The cello part may sound ok on its own, but in the 3rd bar, the E in the cello doesn't go well with the D minor chord in the treble. You created a dissonance the E clashing with the D and F. In bar 6 the A in the cello doesn't go well with the altered chord in the treble, it clashes with the G, and is the dominant of the D, which sounds out of place in that context. I do think bars 7 and 8 sound interesting


----------



## AeolianStrains (Apr 4, 2018)

Thanks! I'm going to have to think about how to best tackle that. I think I was indeed seduced by the sequence on their own. I caught a few other dissonances in the latest play (measure 57: took the violin up an octave, changed the first cello note to a D).


----------

